# What I have learned about sources.......



## michael9179 (Nov 23, 2017)

I've been in the gym for many years, but am new to the concept of chemical enhancement.  I've been researching the variety
of steroids, cycles, stacks, sources, support meds/supplements, PCT, etc.

It seems like one of the most common discussions I see on the various message boards is how to find a safe and reliable sources, 
along with safe and reliable steroid products.

I get the feel that many of us newbies approaching steroids are looking to tap into the tightly-held secret list of reputable sources
that the veterans so closely guard.  We assume that the veterans know without a doubt where to get the best and safest stuff, 
but are often unwilling to simply post those sources in public forums. 

As I have done my research, I have found many dozens of online steroid distributors with memberships, fancy websites, customer feedback,
etc.  The products being sold are professionally packaged to look like they are true pharmaceutical-grade products, produced by pharmaceutical industry-recognized manufacturers, that might as well be sold at legitimate pharmacies.  However, the overwhelming majority of these products are produced at an underground lab, where government and regulatory agencies are not present to inspect facilities, test for potency and safety, and ultimately sign off on the legitimacy of the contents of a steroid bottle.  Therefore, we place our trust in the manufacturers that they are producing a clean and safe product in a hygienic and aseptic manner, and the contents of the product are as advertised without other drugs, contaminants, or harmful chemicals.  

In the absence of having a regulatory body or government give the good-to-go stamp on an underground lab, we turn to message boards, youtube videos, and product review websites to see what our peers have safely purchased, safely received, used, liked, saw results, and most importantly..... did not suffer illness or injury from the product.  
However, I have quickly learned that many websites, message boards, forums, product reviews, etc may not be entirely trusted.  I came across one message board where most all sources seemed to be demonized, with the exception of one source that was highly touted as being "approved" by the site's admin and moderators.  One might question whether that site, that source, and those admins/moderators were all working together to push one particular UGL's products (as that source really only had anabolic steroids produced by a single UGL).   Many reviews will wildly contradict one another regarding a product, lab, or source.  It is difficult to determine who to "trust" when reading reviews and things.  

As I continued my search, I would stumble across a product or a UGL or a source that would receive incredible reviews, but upon investigating the subject on another forum/site/etc I would find reviews saying the whole source was a scam or the products were bunk etc.  

Not once have I found a UGL, a source, or a product that does not boast superior reviews in some places, while suffering substantial criticism as being totally fake in others.  

I'm left with the question of whether the secret list of UGL's, sources, and products that is guarded so tightly by the veterans even exists.  Or, are the veterans doing the same thing I'm doing and having to sift through the shit to find the source that looks the most legit, even though it will inevitably have numerous critics out there who say otherwise.  I feel like when/if I make my first online purchase, it will be a sort of leap of faith and a gamble that I will get a good and safe product, while not being scammed, not being arrested, not getting an injury or infection, and while enjoying the benefits of a legit and safe product.  

Am I correct in assuming that the veteran steroid-users take this "leap of faith" as well each time they make a purchase, and that they don't have secret knowledge the rest of us so desperately seek, other than their own experiences with various sources and products?    

I will list a few sources I have seen without stating positives or negatives, but just as examples of places that seem to have equal numbers of amazing reviews and horrible reviews.

These are just a few I have come across, in no particular order, and are chosen out of a long list basically at random.  I assume I am breaking no rules just by listing them.  They are easily located on many of these message boards.  

roidmass
napsgear
euroking-gear
and many many many others

Ultimately, I am drawing a conclusion that there is no secret "perfect" source.  There is no secret "perfect" UGL or product.  Just like purchasing recreational street drugs that someone cooked up at home, you are taking a risk as to whether the product was cooked up in a dirty bathtub and is full of contaminants and will kill you, or whether it is legit pure and clean.  

I am on TRT prior to all of this and I inject myself with Testosterone-C weekly.  I see that those bottles come out of a legit pharmacy here in the states, and are produced by a legit manufacturer.  However, I have not been able to find any sources that sell this caliber of product (guaranteed to be safe and clean and meets pharm manufacturer standards).    I suppose maybe that sort of thing is just too hard to get any more, and so sources rely on UGL's only.  

Am I on the right track here?  Is this a reasonable assessment of the modern nature of obtaining steroids?

Anyway, thanks for reading.  I invite any thoughts or feedback.  I don't know if or when I will make a purchase, but I am just doing my best to educate myself and perform as much research as possible.  So, this basically represents my findings to date!

Thanks


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 23, 2017)

Yes, buying illegal drugs online is risky both from a legal and a product quality standpoint.

Sorry, Mate but I think I'm missing yer point - was there a question in there?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 23, 2017)

I've been on the boards for years..The boards aren't about finding a source it's about learning to use gear the right way..I never cared or wanted to help someone find steroids ..In fact I can't stand when someone I don't know ask for them.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 23, 2017)

No real source will want his name out there or is looking for clients they don't know ..the sources u listed are all crap and open to anyone


----------



## IHI (Nov 23, 2017)

So in other words, in my quest to locate some crack, heroin, cocaine, meth, and automatic rifles via google search, has been a waste of time?? Well shit, wondered why i was getting nowhere trying to lock down illegal contraband on main stream channels:32 (18): i thought i could easily find it and it would be trustworthy because its on the interwebz

Wth kinda “board” would advertise suppliments deemed illegal?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 23, 2017)

No there isn't one secret list that all Vets tap into. There are thousands of UGL it seems at this point. The guy I use may not be the same as who bundy uses or any other bunch of dudes. There are tons of excellent UGL out there. Nobody hears about them because they don't advertise. Their #1 goal isn't making money hand over fist. They do it because they are already a part of this community. They do it because they have the skills to. They do it because they know that if they do it for their friends they can be as cautious as possible with hygiene. 

Buying steroids shouldn't be like buying heroin. You don't need some quick fix that you will sell your soul for. You should take your time and develop relationships by extending trust and loyalty when prudent. 

In my opinion the best way to find a top notch source is to stop looking. Don't let the word source leave your mouth. Or send me nudes in exchange.


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 23, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> No there isn't one secret list that all Vets tap into. There are thousands of UGL it seems at this point. The guy I use may not be the same as who bundy uses or any other bunch of dudes. There are tons of excellent UGL out there. Nobody hears about them because they don't advertise. Their #1 goal isn't making money hand over fist. They do it because they are already a part of this community. They do it because they have the skills to. They do it because they know that if they do it for their friends they can be as cautious as possible with hygiene.
> 
> Buying steroids shouldn't be like buying heroin. You don't need some quick fix that you will sell your soul for. You should take your time and develop relationships by extending trust and loyalty when prudent.
> 
> In my opinion the best way to find a top notch source is to stop looking. Don't let the word source leave your mouth. Or send me nudes in exchange.




You want nudes of the OP?


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 23, 2017)

Rhino99 said:


> You want nudes of the OP?



Nudes are readily accepted as currency on this board. Didn't you read the rules in the sticky?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 23, 2017)

I like to go whole foods and ask for Frank, he gives me all the low downs on what's vegan friendly


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 23, 2017)

did anyone actually read all that? i fell asleep at paragraph 2.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 23, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> did anyone actually read all that? i fell asleep at paragraph 2.



I read:


blah blah blah please give me a source.


Thats as far as I got.


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 23, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> Nudes are readily accepted as currency on this board. Didn't you read the rules in the sticky?



Of course, but nudes of the OP (original poster)?
:32 (6):


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 23, 2017)

Rhino99 said:


> You want nudes of the OP?



Yes please. Nothing too raunchy though.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 23, 2017)

Rhino99 said:


> Of course, but nudes of the OP (original poster)?
> :32 (6):



So long as its tastefully done.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 23, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yes please. Nothing too raunchy though.



Pob showing his class. He doesn't discriminate against any pp:32 (18):


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 24, 2017)

I saw a nude of Donnie Thompson today. 

Couldnt eat for a few min.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 24, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> I saw a nude of Donnie Thompson today.
> 
> Couldnt eat for a few min.



Pob jerks off to that exact picture every day.


----------



## michael9179 (Nov 25, 2017)

Sounds like you guys have confirmed my findings....    
none of these online sources (which appear to be too good to be true) are really trustworthy.   
And, BigSwolePump, thanks, but not asking for sources.  There are a few thousand other threads where people have done that.  I can read.  
And, Gibsonator, I’m sorry to bore you.  Please feel free to disregard any of my future posts.


----------



## michael9179 (Nov 25, 2017)

I have it on good authority that the trade of nude photos will soon replace bitcoin as the number one form of virtual currency.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 25, 2017)

I like the one with the cock


----------



## stanley (Nov 25, 2017)

were is the sheep you selfish bastards :32 (19):


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 25, 2017)

lol.

so one of them is a .gif. Couldnt get it to work, any tips?


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 26, 2017)

So this is the 2nd thread where my post has been deleted.
Wtf.


----------



## Jin (Nov 26, 2017)

Rhino99 said:


> So this is the 2nd thread where my post has been deleted.
> Wtf.



Original deletion + one penalty deletion for complaining. Look for another to go soon.....


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Nov 26, 2017)

michael9179 said:


> Sounds like you guys have confirmed my findings....
> none of these online sources (which appear to be too good to be true) are really trustworthy.
> And, BigSwolePump, thanks, but not asking for sources.  There are a few thousand other threads where people have done that.  I can read.
> And, Gibsonator, I’m sorry to bore you.  Please feel free to disregard any of my future posts.


Doesn't the label of under ground lab depict what  the nature of the product is? Truth is 95% of all steroid powder comes from China. Truth is when you brew from a pharmaceutical laboratory you have impeccable filtration and measurement. Truth is when u home brew or use anything less the potency and quality cannot be as "good." Fillers are used in these powders that have to be filtered out. The more elaborate your set-up, the more accurate your gear will be regarding safety and potency. If you want 95% safe gear get it from a pharmacy. If you want UGL gear you better "trust your source". Reliability comes and goes with the wind. I may love you one minute and **** you the next. I am human.


----------



## Beezy (Nov 26, 2017)

Jin said:


> Original deletion + one penalty deletion for complaining. Look for another to go soon.....



Lmao

10char


----------



## IronClad Chems (Nov 27, 2017)

At first read I had the same thought, I think what he is asking is, "Are there online sources that sell back door pharma grade gear". Short answer, yes, but very hard to find.


----------



## Newme (Nov 27, 2017)

I read it... kinda agree with it... but I’m new so I don’t matter... I am floating around looking for advice


----------



## TRTdrew (Dec 10, 2017)

For what it’s worth I think this was really well written. It expresses very clearly what lots of us are thinking. I guess the answer is to just be patient and hang around long enough until the opportunity to “build a relationship” presents itself. It it seems a little abstract and confusing. 

Thank you you for posting.


----------



## mrguy (Dec 11, 2017)

yea, I tried my hardest but my attention span said nahhhh...anyways I'm looking for a source/lab, my local guy and I had a falling out.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 12, 2017)

I like this guys thought process better than 99% of new people and he is doing the right thing in a proper manner.

Now only time is on his side, referring to POB's reply to him and by far the best!

Cut the guy some slack, like the slack most of you have been given.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 13, 2017)

Damn kids and there techno....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 15, 2017)

Anabolic Reality said:


> Is "azzpuzzy" a real word?



I think it's Australlian


----------



## Chillinlow (Dec 15, 2017)

Anabolic Reality said:


> Is "azzpuzzy" a real word?



Haha it’s soon to be entered into urban dictionary! Azzpuzzy “a mans azz that is used as a puzzy” substituting z’s for s’s obviously so the words are not blurred out.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 15, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> I think it's Australlian



Probably means koala bear


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 15, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> Probably means koala bear





Chillinlow said:


> Haha it’s soon to be entered into urban dictionary! Azzpuzzy “a mans azz that is used as a puzzy” substituting z’s for s’s obviously so the words are not blurred out.



I stand corrected....


----------



## Bl sauz (Dec 15, 2017)

Nice message. Makes sence. You can tell you have a passion for it.


----------



## Phil (Dec 31, 2017)

The best sources remain hidden.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 31, 2017)

Phil said:


> The best sources remain hidden.



It's a game of hide and seek lol


----------



## Freshno (Dec 31, 2017)

michael9179 said:


> I've been in the gym for many years, but am new to the concept of chemical enhancement.  I've been researching the variety
> of steroids, cycles, stacks, sources, support meds/supplements, PCT, etc.
> 
> It seems like one of the most common discussions I see on the various message boards is how to find a safe and reliable sources,
> ...


I really like this article, I am curious to know these things


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 21, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> In my opinion the best way to find a top notch source is to stop looking. Don't let the word source leave your mouth. Or send me nudes in exchange.



Well shit, POB. If I had known it was that easy, I would have sent you nudes months ago!


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Nov 26, 2018)

JuiceTrain said:


> I like to go whole foods and ask for Frank, he gives me all the low downs on what's vegan friendly



****ing hilarious! I love this quote, and of course I’m a Whole Foods Junkie!!


----------



## Elivo (Nov 26, 2018)

Blusoul24 said:


> Well shit, POB. If I had known it was that easy, I would have sent you nudes months ago!



This doesn’t work, he takes the nudes, posts them on IG and you never hear from him again.....uh a friend told me.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 26, 2018)

Elivo said:


> This doesn’t work, he takes the nudes, posts them on IG and you never hear from him again.....uh a friend told me.



Bahahahaha!!! (Damn, too late! Now you tell me.)


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 26, 2018)

I am pretty sure ever site you listed is a well known for credit card fraud once you give them your 16 

Haven't you seen the commercials for nugenix..?


----------



## mvare02 (Jan 10, 2019)

I appreciate the time and effort he put into the post. For me personally, I live in a small college town where most of the people at the gym are girls trying to lose weight desperately or the cross country team that does cardio and abs for two hours. It's difficult to develop those personal connections when those personal connections aren't there to develop. That's why I've begun researching online sources and turning to forums and message boards to find the best and most reliable online sources. 

And if there is no such thing as an online source that provides quality gear, then where could someone find the next best legal alternative? Surely there's people selling the legal alternative in a quality manner. Obviously it won't have the same effects but...


----------



## Elivo (Jan 10, 2019)

What legal alternative are you talking about?


----------



## Beezy (Jan 10, 2019)

Elivo said:


> What legal alternative are you talking about?



Replacement therapy...
Life-changing stuff if you actually need it.


----------



## ccpro (Jan 10, 2019)

Congrats to OP for a well written, articulate summation of questions I think every poster has thought about.  I see no intention other than a good commentary and wish him luck.


----------



## Humble_fella (Jan 10, 2019)

ccpro said:


> Congrats to OP for a well written, articulate summation of questions I think every poster has thought about.  I see no intention other than a good commentary and wish him luck.



I am currently at the consciousness level of OP when he opened this post. Can you wish me luck also?


----------

